# I have a Litter!



## WillowDragon

It feels nice having mouse babies again.

The litter is of show type brokens, the parents of which I got from the lovely Sam (I owe you a hug next time I see you!)

They were just born, I was lucky enough to watch it happen, first baby was born 8:30am and the last arrived about 20 mins ago... 11 in all, though one was sadly stillborn.

I won't post pics of the babies yet, I want to leave mum in peace for at least a couple of hours, plus they are just pink wriggley things at the moment, and i'm sure we have all seen those before! LOL

Here are pics of the parents though, to tide you over!! lol



















I need everyone to cross thier fingers this litter works out well for me!!


----------



## kerryann

congrats  fingers crossed TIGHTLY!!


----------



## SarahY

Congratulations sweetie! Can't wait to see baby broken pictures 

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu

congratulations  
I look forward to the pics of the baby's


----------



## NuttySian

Congrats! Fingers are crossed xx


----------



## mousemad

Woo, yay, go Katie! I have everything crossed for you. I look forward to seeing you in the Marked section  XX


----------



## moustress

Wonderful news! I'm so glad to see you having babies and restoring your mousery; I was so sorry when you had all the problems, and maybe I didn't sound sympathetic.  In any case I was sad for your problems, and really glad you're back into things.


----------



## WillowDragon

Sorry about the bad quality of the pic, it was the one that showed off the developing spots the best!

There was 7 girls and 3 boys in this litter!! The best male was kept (His spots are a bit 'clumpy, but he has a nose spot that goes into the whisker bed! woo!) and 6 of the girls were kept. This litter turned out way better than I expected!










W xx


----------



## mousemad

Go you!  xx


----------



## ian

Congratulations, keep me in mind for any spares, particularly if you get any surplus boys in any other litters (I'm getting a bit desperate as my two broken bucks are not producing)


----------



## zany_toon

yay!! Beautiful little bubs


----------



## moustress

They look to fuzzing up nicely!


----------



## WillowDragon

7 days old! They all have names... since I can actually tell these babies apart.

The Buck, his name is Bolt because he is so darn fast!









My favourite girl, and only Black, her name is Masque.









If only she had a nose spot! This girl is called Belle.









This one is called Patch... I was in two minds as to whether to keep her on or not, but she has a nice head spot, and is very chunky.









This girl is called Wonky! LOL Look at each side and she looks like two different mice! If only she had one or two more spots...









Kept for the nose spot, This girl is called Freckle, on the second picture you can see why! hehe

















And finally, her markings may not be all that great, but I fell for her!! hehe Her name is Phantom, and I think her head markings rock!

















And finally, a cute group shot;


----------



## NuttySian

Awww! They're all gorgeous :love1


----------



## mousemad

Me thinks I will need to steal some of these!!! xx


----------



## countrygall721

Aww! I am so glad to see that this litter worked out for you.  What cute little mousies! As well as the pinkies too.


----------



## SiamMeece

So gorgeous! They sort of remind me of dalmatians


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Aww, they're spotty moo's- Congrats, they're adorable, I can see why you like Masque, I love her markings!


----------



## SarahY

Lovely babies Willow 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon

Babies are now over 4 weeks old. Still mental =o/ But handable, when not trying to fly that is! LOL

Updated Pics:

*Wonky*:









*Belle*(No nose spot, GUTTED!)









*Bolt*:









*Freckle*:









*Masque*:


----------



## WillowDragon

Continued...

*Patch*:









*Phantom* (Who I swear is an Agouti tan!):









Also, a new litter that was born on the 14th January. Culled down to only three this time so they are lovely and fat! 2 does, 1 buck.

*Gibbs* (Lovely black buck  )









*Twospot*:









And *Minnie*: (Who I kept because her head markings make me smile.)


----------



## NuttySian

:love1 how gorgeous are they! And yayyy Gibbs! Leroy Jethro I hope?


----------



## WillowDragon

Of course!! I did toy with LJ for him, but decided to go with my first thought! hehe


----------



## m137b

NuttySian said:


> :love1 how gorgeous are they! And yayyy Gibbs! Leroy Jethro I hope?


That's the best name yet :lol: Beautiful mice, i love patch and bolt they're adorabe.


----------



## WillowDragon

I chose that name with a purpose... so maybe in the future he could be the Dad of a Tony, Ziva, Abby and McGee! LOL

(Oh i'm a NCIS geek!)

W xx


----------



## NuttySian

If he starts smacking any cage mates on the back of the head you know you've named him right! :lol:

NCIS rocks! We're Tony haters in this house though lol.


----------



## Lou-Fraser

what lovley wee meeces, make me want to pair up some of my lot up :lol: theres nothing better than hearing little squeeks when they are born


----------



## zoocrewmice

I love Belle! She's gorgeous.


----------



## evansrabbitranch

Wow, look at all of those whisker bed spots! I especially love Mask, she is lovely. Do you think she would do well at show because of her black face? Or poorly because of it?


----------



## WillowDragon

The standard only calls for a spot on one side of the face, so she would be disqualified.


----------



## laoshu

They are all lovely


----------

